# Tecumseh Backfires and Starts Hard



## Cobrargc (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an HSSK50 on a two stage snow thrower. It runs a little rough, doesn't start well and backfires when moving throttle from high speed to idle. Once it backfires it usually dies. I then prime a bit and after 4 or 5 pulls it fires and runs at a slow speed until the rpm finally start to climb. 

I just replaced the needle and seat hoping it would cure the problem. I did not separate the carb from the intake. I sprayed carb cleaner through the fuel inlet and up through the emulsion tube. I made sure the main jet (bowl nut) is clear. This has always worked well for me. The fresh needle and seat did not help the problem. It appears to be a series 10 carb.

Is this fuel related or something else? The throttle linkage is all original and shouldn't be fouled up. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like your not getting enough fuel to the engine. There may be a restriction in the jet, or an air leak somewhere, check the primer and primer hose (if equipped) for an air leak.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try changing the plug.


----------



## Cobrargc (Feb 15, 2009)

The plug was changed. I've got an Oregon replacement carb on the way. Thanks guys.


----------

